# Multi-tâches Msn et Safari



## Razaur (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, je compte m'acheter un iPad 2 et j'aurai voulu savoir comme j'utilise beaucoup MSN, est ce que je peux naviguer avec Safari et avoir MSN en tâche de fond ?

Sur iPod Touch, j'utilise une application avec notification Push mais c'est bien trop long, au moins deux trois minutes avant de recevoir la notification.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Thr_ju (8 Avril 2011)

Salut à toi,

Oui tu trouvera sans problème un client IM qui fonctionne en tâche de fond. Je n'ai pas de nom en tête car je n'utilise pas msn mais je sais qu'il en existe.

Edit: ça me revient, IM+ fait très bien les choses il me semble.


----------

